# Ci vuole fortuna



## bior

Salve ragazzi secondo voi come si fa l'analisi logica della seguente frase?

Ci vuole fortuna


Ci=?
vuole=predicato verbale
fortuna=compl. ogg.

ma ci che significato ha?


----------



## infinite sadness

La mia opinione è la seguente:

fortuna = soggetto
ci vuole = verbo

Non credo che la particella si possa separare dai verbi pronominali.

Comunque, aspetta gli altri pareri, perché io non sono un esperto.


----------



## Mutti57

Con il verbo *volere* la particella “ci” indica la necessità di una o più cose, per esempio 
- "Ci vuole molta pazienza nella vita!"   

Oppure ci vuole fortuna.....


----------



## effeundici

Secondo me *fortuna *è complemento oggetto.

Concordo sul fatto che *ci vuole *è predicato verbale


----------



## giovannino

Secondo me "fortuna" è soggetto. In fondo "volerci" significa "occorrere, essere necessario". Infatti con un soggetto singolare diciamo "ci vuole", con un soggetto plurale "ci vogliono".


----------



## matoupaschat

Dal Treccani:*ci * pron. e avv. [lat. tardo _h__ī__ce_ per _h__ī__c_ «qui»]. – ​*1.* pron. pers. *Si considera vera particella pronominale solo quando concorre alla declinazione del pron. pers. noi*, come compl. oggetto (_egli ci chiama_ = chiama noi) o come compl. di termine (_ci sembra_ = sembra a noi); è indispensabile nella coniugazione dei verbi riflessivi o comunque pronominali, sia nella 1a pers. pl. (per es.: _ci vestiamo_, _ci annoieremo_, _ci vogliamo bene_), sia nella forma indefinita adoperata con valore di 1a pers. pl. (_ci si veste_, _ci si annoierà_, ecc.). *In tutti gli altri casi, anche quando sostituisce un pron. dimostrativo, ci conserva la sua natura di avverbio. 

*​Lo Zingarelli lo dà espressamente per avverbio:*♦ci *​*C avv.*​1 (...)
2 (...)
3 Con valore indet.: mi ci vorrebbe del tempo | ci vuole altro!, occorre ben altro | ci corre, ce ne corre, c'è differenza | io ci sto, (fig.) sono d'accordo | (pleonast.) Con i verbi di percezione: non ci vedo bene; non ci sente molto.

​EDIT D'accordo con IS e Giovannino: fortuna è soggetto.


----------



## bior

Ragazzi siccome la frase è idiomatica ho tradotto così:

ci vuole fortuna = La fortuna è necessaria a noi
quindi:
La fortuna=soggetto
è necessaria=predicato nominale
a noi=complemeto di termine
Avete qualche ideaa da suggerirmi?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Bio.

E' pur vero che l'enunciato è decontestualizzato e quindi, non potendo sapere che cosa lo ha preceduto nello scambio dialogico, è arduo delimitarne lo status, tuttavia non sono convinto che "ci" stia per "a noi". Sarei piuttosto portato a pensare che "ci" si riferisca alla "persona generica" (One, On, Man,...).

GS


----------



## francisgranada

bior said:


> ... ci vuole fortuna = La fortuna è necessaria a noi
> quindi:
> La fortuna=soggetto ...



Secondo me no. Il senso della frase può essere più o meno "La fortuna è necessaria", ma nella propria frase _fortuna _non è grammaticalmente il soggetto (non è la fortuna che "vuole qualcosa" ...)


----------



## bior

e allora secondo te quale sarebbe l'analisi logica?
io non riesco a vederla diversamente


----------



## francisgranada

bior said:


> e allora secondo te quale sarebbe l'analisi logica? ...



Se lo sapessi ... Il problema è quel "ci", personalmente sarei d'accordo con quello che dice Giorgio (#8).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ci vuole = (frase impersonale, come _è necessario_)
fortuna= (cosa è che ci vuole?) complemento oggetto.

Se avessimo detto si richiede della fortuna non avremmo avuto dubbi sul si impersonale


----------



## giovannino

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> fortuna= (cosa è che ci vuole?) complemento oggetto.



Ripeto la mia obiezione: se il sostantivo che segue _ci vuole _è complemento oggetto perché usiamo _ci vogliono _quando il sostantivo è plurale?

_Ci vuole un'ora
Ci vogliono due ore_


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

perché il verbo va legato al complemento  è perfettamente normale no...?

A tizio necessitavano due ore
Ci vogliono due ore


----------



## ursu-lab

Il verbo "volerci" significa "essere necessario" ed è un verbo procomplementare in cui la particella "ci" è inseparabile dal verbo "volere". Non è il clitico "ci" con valore di "noi/a noi". Il soggetto posposto è "fortuna", come in: sono necessari molti soldi per comprare un biglietto aereo per Sidney; ci vogliono molti soldi per...Le forme "soggetto - verbo - complemento" si fanno con i verbi "avere bisogno di" o "necessitare di": Tizio ha bisogno / necessita di fortuna...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma se dico possono volerci due ore, intendo è possibile che ci vogliano due ore, no? Non concordo onestamente, ci vorrebbe qualche regola in proposito.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se dico "piove." è un verbo impersonale, ma se dico "piovono sassi dal cavalcavia", "piovere" è intransitivo con soggetto "sassi" posposto. Si può anche mettere prima se preferisci:una regola ci vuole ogni tanto...


----------



## Aithria

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> perché il verbo va legato al complemento  è perfettamente normale no...?
> 
> A tizio necessitavano due ore
> Ci vogliono due ore



Nobilissimo Barone di Rondò .. la prego, non confondiamo soggetto logico e soggetto grammaticale !
se io scrivo :
_la macchina è lavata da Carlo _
il soggetto logico (ciò l'attore effettivo dell'azione verbale _lavare_, o, più prosaicamente, chi ci mette olio di gomito) è Carlo, anche se, da un prospettiva grammaticale, il soggetto è _la macchina_ e il pred. verbale (passivo!) è _è lavata.

_L'obiezione di Giovannino è giustissima_
volerci _(lett._ volere a ciò) _è costruzione alternativa ed equivalente a_ occorre (a qn./qs),comportare..._ etc, , dove _*ci*_  è la forma atona del pronome dimostrativo con valore neutro (_di ciò, a ciò , in ciò_ etc).

Parafrasando :

_Ci vuole fortuna_ = _*a ciò/per questa cosa*_ (compl. dativo di attitudine o disposizione) vuole (= occorre, è necessaria, pred. verb) fortuna (sogg. grammaticale)

mentre  il soggetto logico, cioè chi cosa vive effetivamente la mancanza, il  bisogno espresso dal pred. verbale, è il complementoin dativo _ci_, che di solito viene esplicitato nella subordinata.

E'  chiaro però che, accordandosi il pred. verbale in genere e numero con  il soggetto grammaticale e non con quello logico, se il sogg. grammaticale è plurale, tale sarà il pred.  verbale:
_ci vogliono soldi_


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma quante buone maniere 
Approfondirò la cosa...


----------

